# Piero



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Magari alla maggioranza non gliene importerà un cavolo ma... ho visto l'ultimo video di Piero Pelù. Musicalmente è finito da tempo, e succede.
Ma umanamente mi dispiace. E' spento. Niente più verve niente più coraggio... un morto vivente...

Mi piace ricordarlo così, e spero che trovi la forza, o qualcuno/a che gli ridia la forza di crederci. Per lui e per tutti quelli che non ci credono più...

http://www.youtube.com/v/mmJplT2Bqig&hl=en


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Magari alla maggioranza non gliene importerà un cavolo ma... ho visto l'ultimo video di Piero Pelù. Musicalmente è finito da tempo, e succede.
> Ma umanamente mi dispiace. E' spento. Niente più verve niente più coraggio... un morto vivente...
> 
> Mi piace ricordarlo così, e spero che trovi la forza, o qualcuno/a che gli ridia la forza di crederci. Per lui e per tutti quelli che non ci credono più...
> ...


 
a me piace da morire questa e piace da morire lui, qua.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9YRZRKN8Gg


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

a me lui non è mai piaciuto.
lo trovo antipatico e ha pure l'aria zozza...
buona giornata a voi


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me lui non è mai piaciuto.
> lo trovo antipatico e ha pure l'aria zozza...
> buona giornata a voi


anch'io l'ho sempre trovato laido e la sua musica non mi piace.
oltretutto é un cesso da un bel po' di punti..


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

però mi piace moltissimo ligabue, e anche lui mi dà l'aria del laidino...
però mi piace molto e lo trovo affascinante


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me piace da morire questa e piace da morire lui, qua.
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9YRZRKN8Gg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9YRZRKN8Gg[/URL]


Eh bei tempi... Da quando i Litfiba non esistono più il ragazzo è cambiato. Capisco che tutti si invecchia, ma poi penso a Jagger&C. e...

Dal vivo era una uno spettacolo. Che tristezza...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Io lo vedevo spesso in Piazza Santo Spirito... dove ha un negozio di memorabilia... l'e' di molto grullo...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Magari alla maggioranza non gliene importerà un cavolo ma... ho visto l'ultimo video di Piero Pelù. Musicalmente è finito da tempo, e succede.
> Ma umanamente mi dispiace. E' spento. Niente più verve niente più coraggio... un morto vivente...
> 
> Mi piace ricordarlo così, e spero che trovi la forza, o qualcuno/a che gli ridia la forza di crederci. Per lui e per tutti quelli che non ci credono più...
> ...


Alcune canzoni dei primi Litfiba sono veramente degne... _Gira nel mio cerchio_ e' forse la mia preferita... Piero Pelu' sul palco era forse il meglio in Italia... come genere di intrattenimento... 

Sfortunatamente ora si e' ripulito e impigrito... veste Cavalli peggio di cosi' non si puo'!!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Ligabue e' un cretino...manca di identita' musicale


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alcune canzoni dei primi Litfiba sono veramente degne... _Gira nel mio cerchio_ e' forse la mia preferita... *Piero Pelu' sul palco era forse il meglio in Italia... come genere di intrattenimento*...
> 
> Sfortunatamente ora si e' ripulito e impigrito... veste Cavalli peggio di cosi' non si puo'!!!


Assolutamente d'accordo. Al Rolling Stone avevo visto due concerti, due sere di fila, memorabili.

ps leggende metropolitane di lui che correva nudo per Firenze, ti risulta?
Inizio anni Ottanta, la musica alternativa italiana stava lì...


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ligabue e' un cretino...manca di identita' musicale


Vero. Ma si vende bene...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Al Rolling Stone avevo visto due concerti, due sere di fila, memorabili.
> 
> ps leggende metropolitane di lui che correva nudo per Firenze, ti risulta?
> Inizio anni Ottanta, la musica alternativa italiana stava lì...


Non so... negli anni 80 stavo ancora a Ca, con mamma e papa' 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'ho visto diverse volte anche perche' per un periodo ho abitato nel quartiere di San Frediano con la presidentessa del suo fan club ufficiale... 

Ma di quel periodo a me piacevano tantissimo gli Ustmamo e gli ormai sepolti CCCP...


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so... negli anni 80 stavo ancora a Ca, con mamma e papa'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poi CSI, poi versione Giovanni Lindo Ferretti ciellino... però ha gli occhi limpidi e saggi e scrive bene. L'ho conosciuto lo scorso anno alla presentazione del suo libro. Gran bel personaggio.

ps ahhhhhhh quanti ricordi a Firenze, hai studiato lì?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Poi CSI, poi versione Giovanni Lindo Ferretti ciellino... però ha gli occhi limpidi e saggi e scrive bene. L'ho conosciuto lo scorso anno alla presentazione del suo libro. *Gran bel personaggio*.
> 
> ps ahhhhhhh quanti ricordi a Firenze, hai studiato lì?


Anche a me lui piace...

Si ho studiato prima Architettura poi moda... Firenze e' una citta bellissima e a misura d'uomo... molto viva culturalmente e musicalmente... 

Vorrei che mia figlia andasse a fare l'universita' a Firenze... chissa'


----------



## Old Confù (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Magari alla maggioranza non gliene importerà un cavolo ma... ho visto l'ultimo video di Piero Pelù. Musicalmente è finito da tempo, e succede.
> Ma umanamente mi dispiace. E' spento. Niente più verve niente più coraggio... un morto vivente...
> 
> Mi piace ricordarlo così, e spero che trovi la forza, o qualcuno/a che gli ridia la forza di crederci. Per lui e per tutti quelli che non ci credono più...
> ...


Io lo adoro...

ma ha anche la sua bella età...ho visto un suo concerto circa 4 anni fà...l'ho trovato così vecchio....che sia uno stato mentale il suo?!?


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Magari alla maggioranza non gliene importerà un cavolo ma... ho visto l'ultimo video di Piero Pelù. Musicalmente è finito da tempo, e succede.
> Ma umanamente mi dispiace. E' spento. Niente più verve niente più coraggio... un morto vivente...
> 
> Mi piace ricordarlo così, e spero che trovi la forza, o qualcuno/a che gli ridia la forza di crederci. Per lui e per tutti quelli che non ci credono più...
> ...


 
Conosco il suo primo produttore. Piero Pelù qualcosa aveva...ma avrebbe dovuto imparare a suonare. La Band era indegna. L'esecuzione e gli arrangiamenti erano davvero penosi.
Lui al contrario, era simpatico.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Conosco il suo primo produttore. Piero Pelù qualcosa aveva...ma avrebbe dovuto imparare a suonare. La Band era indegna. *L'esecuzione e gli arrangiamenti erano davvero penosi.*
> Lui al contrario, era simpatico.


Hai ragione  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma erano scenici sul palco...


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io lo adoro...
> 
> ma ha anche la sua bella età...ho visto un suo concerto circa 4 anni fà...l'ho trovato così vecchio....*che sia uno stato mentale il suo*?!?


Non credo sia una questione di età. E' proprio spento, niente più passione per quello che fa, va avanti per inerzia, e per soldi, forse... sempre che venda ancora qualcosa.

Non so cosa sia della sua vita privata, forse il problema è lì. Però mi dispiace. 

ps ammetto che all'ultimo concerto suo, quando hanno cominciato con gli accendini... beh gli ho detto addio definitivamente...

ps2 ho visto Iggy Pop che nonnetto in paragone a Piero, ma l'energia non l'ha smarrita mai... anche se sicuramente in Italia è molto più difficile continuare a fare la rockstar...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non credo sia una questione di età. E' proprio spento, niente più passione per quello che fa, va avanti per inerzia, e per soldi, forse... sempre che venda ancora qualcosa.
> 
> Non so cosa sia della sua vita privata, forse il problema è lì. Però mi dispiace.
> 
> ...


Anche io 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lui e' un grande...


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lui, Lou Reed, Tom Waits... e mica sono ragazzini... anzi...


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lui, Lou Reed, Tom Waits... e mica sono ragazzini... anzi...


 
Beh, in questi casi non c'è solo la presenza scenica....


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh, in questi casi non c'è solo la presenza scenica....


Certo, non faccio paragoni musicalmente. Ci mancherebbe... Però c'è la voglia di andare avanti, comunque. Da noi chi è rimasto? Vasco? Mah...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo, non faccio paragoni musicalmente. Ci mancherebbe... Però c'è la voglia di andare avanti, comunque. Da noi chi è rimasto? Vasco? Mah...



Bhè anche il Vasco di oggi non c'entra tanto con il Vasco di 20 anni fa, sia musicalmente che come personaggio. In qualche modo si è spento anche lui, e dal vivo la cosa è piuttosto evidente; ma considerati suoi 56 anni e la "vita spericolata" condotta fino a non troppo tempo fa, mi sembra più che normale. Nonostante ciò rimane un trascinatore unico, nel suo genere. La stessa cosa non si può dire per Ligabue che non mi dispiace, ma dal vivo non mi dice un granché.
Piero... bhè... penso che una sua uscita di scena, ora, sarebbe una scelta decorosa.


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Bhè anche il Vasco di oggi non c'entra tanto con il Vasco di 20 anni fa, sia musicalmente che come personaggio. In qualche modo si è spento anche lui, e dal vivo la cosa è piuttosto evidente; ma considerati suoi 56 anni e la "vita spericolata" condotta fino a non troppo tempo fa, mi sembra più che normale. Nonostante ciò rimane un trascinatore unico, nel suo genere. La stessa cosa non si può dire per Ligabue che non mi dispiace, ma dal vivo non mi dice un granché.
> Piero... bhè... penso che una sua uscita di scena, ora, sarebbe una scelta decorosa.


 
Non ci crederai ma quoto parola per parola. Anche se sulla vita spericolata beh... c'è chi era messo peggio e poi ce l'ha fatta...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

Io impazzisco per Ligabue.... e per il Vasco degli anni passati....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Non ci crederai ma quoto parola per parola.* Anche se sulla vita spericolata beh... c'è chi era messo peggio e poi ce l'ha fatta...


In effetti è strano  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Comunque sì sicuramente c'era chi era messo peggio, come del resto c'era chi era messo meglio o nella stessa maniera e ha proprio tirato il gambino. Direi che Vasco possa rientrare a pieno diritto tra quelli che ce l'hanno fatta, ed aggiungere un "egregiamente". Questi stadi perennemente pieni fino ad esplodere, devono pur significare qualcosa.


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Questi stadi perennemente pieni fino ad esplodere, devono pur significare qualcosa.


bhè angelo...si riempiono anche per gigi d'alessio...per i negrita.....insomma....è che secondo me la gente è diventata di bocca buona..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io impazzisco per Ligabue.... e per il Vasco degli anni passati....



Il Vasco di oggi non ti piace più?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' tuttora il solo che riesce ad emozionarmi fino alle lacrime, dal vivo. Credo di amarlo


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè angelo...si riempiono anche per *gigi d'alessio*...per i negrita.....insomma....è che secondo me la gente è diventata di bocca buona..


Non lo nominare, per favore!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il Vasco di oggi non ti piace più?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non tutte tutte le canzoni....
Però insieme a Liga e U2 resta il mio cantante preferito!


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Questi stadi perennemente pieni fino ad esplodere, devono pur significare qualcosa.


Vasco vive di rendita... E adesso piace anche ai fans di Baglioni...

Che tristezza pure lui...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps anche se sono più dispiaciuta per Piero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bhè angelo...si riempiono anche per gigi d'alessio...per i negrita.....insomma....è che secondo me la gente è diventata di bocca buona..


Hai ragione, pensa che a Cagliari Vasco il sold out non riesce mai a farlo, Max Pezzali, sì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gigi d'Alessio, per quanto io lo abbatterei volentieri con l'ausilio di un mirino di precisione per non rischiare di sbagliare mira, una qualche dote vocale ce l'ha; gli stadi li riempie di ragazzine, principalmente e, dato che sono una persona sufficientemente paziente, aspetto di vedere cosa sarà di lui tra 10 anni. Ai concerti di Vasco, discorso trito e ritrito, quindicenni e settantenni si mischiano che è un piacere, e soprattutto son 30 anni che canta e 25 che riempie gli stadi. Voglio dire, se i Rolling Stones o Madonna continuano a riempire gli stadi, non si può dire che lo facciano perché la gente è diventata di bocca buona...
E comunque anche Nek riempie gli stati e la Pausini, a me fanno cagare entrambi, ma credo valga lo stesso discorso di Gigi d'Alessio; basta cantare due sfighe d'amore, che la gente impazzisce.
I Negrita a me piacciono, per quanto non sia mai andata (né intendo farlo) a un loro concerto. E, veramente riempiono gli stadi? Non ho proprio idea di quali siano i numeri dei loro concerti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vasco vive di rendita... E adesso piace anche ai fans di Baglioni...
> 
> Che tristezza pure lui...
> 
> ...



Che tristezza per chi? Per Baglioni? Non mi è mai piaciuto e ora che ha 95 anni e la faccia di un bambolo di 30, è raccapricciante.
Per Piero dispiace assai anche a me, per questo spero in un suo ritiro, che lasci il bel ricordo senza finire di disturggerlo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il Vasco di oggi non ti piace più?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giù le mani dal vasco!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giù le mani dal vasco!!


Devi passare sul mio cadavere, per impedirmelo


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Per Piero dispiace assai anche a me, per questo spero in un suo ritiro, che lasci il bel ricordo senza finire di disturggerlo


Mah speriamo che si riprenda, come uomo. Poi musicalmente mi sa che ci vorrebbe un miracolo...


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> I Negrita a me piacciono, per quanto non sia mai andata (né intendo farlo) a un loro concerto. E, veramente riempiono gli stadi? Non ho proprio idea di quali siano i numeri dei loro concerti...


Mah li ho visti all'Idroscalo due (tre?) anni fa... una delusione... 

Di certo a S.Siro non canterebbero mai...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah li ho visti all'Idroscalo due (tre?) anni fa... una delusione...
> 
> Di certo a S.Siro non canterebbero mai...



Ah si è vero, mi sa che sono passati due anni, mi proposero di andare e io gentilmente passai la mano.
Oh ecco, mi pareva strano riempissero gli stadi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah speriamo che si riprenda, come uomo. Poi musicalmente mi sa che ci vorrebbe un miracolo...



Ricordo che qualche anno fa fece un cd talmente brutto che, viste poi le critiche inferocite del pubblico e del fan club, arrivò a scusarsene... altra cosa tristissima... ne partorì poi un altro più decente. Ma comunque non più degno di lui. Ormai non so più quanti ne ha fatti, in seguito, so solo che ho sentito un pezzo alla radio che mi ha lasciato di stucco per quanto era orrendo, di recente. Ma ha fatto solo il singolo o proprio il disco? O quello che ho sentito non era suo ma di un millantatore?


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ricordo che qualche anno fa fece un cd talmente brutto che, viste poi le critiche inferocite del pubblico e del fan club, arrivò a scusarsene... altra cosa tristissima... ne partorì poi un altro più decente. Ma comunque non più degno di lui. Ormai non so più quanti ne ha fatti, in seguito, so solo che ho sentito un pezzo alla radio che mi ha lasciato di stucco per quanto era orrendo, di recente. *Ma ha fatto solo il singolo o proprio il disco*? O quello che ho sentito non era suo ma di un millantatore?


Credo proprio un disco... l'ho visto l'altro giorno alla Feltrinelli. Ma per pietà non l'ho ascoltato...

Poi ho visto il video e, 'na tragedia. Almeno prima mi gustavo l'uomo...


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ah si è vero, mi sa che sono passati due anni, mi proposero di andare e io gentilmente passai la mano.
> Oh ecco, mi pareva strano riempissero gli stadi


Non ti sei persa nulla... i Marlene li conosci?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo proprio un disco... l'ho visto l'altro giorno alla Feltrinelli. Ma per pietà non l'ho ascoltato...
> 
> Poi ho visto il video e, 'na tragedia. Almeno prima mi gustavo l'uomo...



A questo punto la mia curiosità mi spinge a scar... ad ascoltarlo. Sai mica il titolo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non ti sei persa nulla... i Marlene li conosci?


mmm no, chi sono? Titoli? Dato che già devo ascoltare quello di Piero... sicuramente saranno meglio.


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> A questo punto la mia curiosità mi spinge a scar... ad ascoltarlo. Sai mica il titolo?


 
No, ho rimosso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps il video era su All Music credo, capello bianco, panza... povero...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

cos'avete contro baglioni?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me piace un botto vasco ma anche baglioni ha fatto delle canzoni bellissime.
siete chiuse e racchie
con voi non parlo più.......


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che tristezza per chi? Per Baglioni? Non mi è mai piaciuto e ora che ha 95 anni e la faccia di un bambolo di 30, è raccapricciante.
> Per Piero dispiace assai anche a me, per questo spero in un suo ritiro, che lasci il bel ricordo senza finire di disturggerlo


Oddio..Baglioni pare mia nonna dopo l'operazione!!!
Si sarà rifatto pure il pisello. Gli sta dritto perennemente...però non lo può usare..senno gli si accartoccia


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *cos'avete contro baglioni*??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






























Baglioni Pausini D'Alessio & C.

A casa mia c'è il veto...


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Smettetela di parlare delle mummie, per favore?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Oddio..Baglioni pare mia nonna dopo l'operazione!!!
> Si sarà rifatto pure il pisello. Gli sta dritto perennemente...però non lo può usare..senno gli si accartoccia


esteticamente sarà pure tutankamon ma canta sempre da Dio...
però siamo strani eh?? una donna può rifarsi persino il bus del cu e un uomo non può fare nulla??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cos'avete contro baglioni??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, i gusti sono gusti. Da bambina mi metteva una tristezza infinita, preferivo Lucio Dalla (un altro che ha fatto il suo tempo e farebbe bene a dedicarsi solo al vinello, ormai).
E comunque dai, Baglioni ora è ridicolo. Se gli viene un colpo di tosse spara via il naso.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Baglioni Pausini D'Alessio & C.
> 
> A casa mia c'è il veto...


ma che pifferate dici??
paragonare baglioni a d'alessio o pausini è come paragonare la mousse alla....non posso che sono moderatrice


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esteticamente sarà pure tutankamon ma canta sempre da Dio...
> però siamo strani eh?? una donna può rifarsi persino il bus del cu e un uomo non può fare nulla??


 
Canta da Dio? Se apre la bocca si scolla. Ormai somiglia alla Santanchè. Lo stesso chirurgo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esteticamente sarà pure tutankamon ma canta sempre da Dio...
> però siamo strani eh?? una donna può rifarsi persino il bus del cu e un uomo non può fare nulla??



Io sono altrettanto critica con una donna che si riduce in quelle condizioni. Non sono contraria alla chirurgia estetica per l'uomo, come non lo sono per la donna, ma lo sono con chi si ridicolizza in quella maniera, uomo o donna che sia. NOn puoi avere 60 anni e sembrare più giovane di mio nipote, che ne ha 16. Se si abbiocca al museo delle cere lo espongono.


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

www.*marlene**kuntz*.com

*Eccezionali dal vivo...* 






angelodelmale ha detto:


> mmm no, chi sono? Titoli? Dato che già devo ascoltare quello di Piero... sicuramente saranno meglio.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Canta da Dio? Se apre la bocca si scolla. Ormai somiglia alla Santanchè. Lo stesso chirurgo.


dillo in cucina e vedi quanti cartellini ti sparo!!


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che pifferate dici??
> paragonare baglioni a d'alessio o pausini è come paragonare la mousse alla....non posso che sono moderatrice


 
E' vero...Baglioni una volta, quando aveva il nasone era apprezzabile


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Canta da Dio? Se apre la bocca si scolla. Ormai somiglia alla Santanchè. Lo stesso chirurgo.



Secondo me il chirurgo è quello di Balestra.....

Comunque canta bene e mi piace sempre!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Canta da Dio? *Se apre la bocca si scolla*. Ormai somiglia alla Santanchè. Lo stesso chirurgo.

















































tra l'altro dal vivo fa cagare, non ha voce né fiato.


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dillo in cucina e vedi quanti cartellini ti sparo!!


 
Con i tuoi cartellini ci faccio un' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  insalata mista


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> www.*marlene**kuntz*.com
> 
> *Eccezionali dal vivo...*


grazie, mo' compro il cd condom


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tra l'altro dal vivo fa cagare, non ha voce né fiato.


Non può cantare.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

non mi sembra tanto cesso...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non può cantare.


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che pifferate dici??
> paragonare baglioni a d'alessio o pausini è come paragonare la mousse alla....non posso che sono moderatrice


 





















   il mio ex marito Baglioni se l'ascoltava in macchina... A casa aveva il divieto!!!

Lo so sono una rompicoglioni. Ma mi viene il latte alle ginocchia che vi devo dire...


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Dire vivo è dire una parola grossa. Vegeta egregiamente e grigiamente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi sembra tanto cesso...




2006.. nel frattempo è passato sotto le mani del chirurgo altre 15 volte, come minimo. Quelle rughette non gliele ho notate, l'ultima volta che l'ho visto. Sarà che aveva anche due dita di fondotinta.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 2006.. nel frattempo è passato sotto le mani del chirurgo altre 15 volte, come minimo. Quelle rughette non gliele ho notate, l'ultima volta che l'ho visto. Sarà che aveva anche due dita di fondotinta.


uh che lagna che siete...sarà bello quello scorfano di pelù..


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

Siete delle kattivone, Claudiuccio è mitico anche se tutto tirato e gonfiato tipo zampogna!


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Le cartilagini le hanno tirate via...è rimasto quello che vedi.
Non posso pensare a Baglioni che tromba...secondo me usa una controfigura.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Le cartilagini le hanno tirate via...è rimasto quello che vedi.
> Non posso pensare a Baglioni che tromba...secondo me usa una controfigura.


esagerataaaaaaaaa

allora michael jackson che fa??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uh che lagna che siete...sarà bello quello scorfano di pelù..



a me pelù esteticamente ha sempre fatto cagare, come tutti gli uomini eccessivamente pelosi


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me pelù esteticamente ha sempre fatto cagare, come tutti gli uomini eccessivamente pelosi
























   guarda pelo o senza pelo io... qualche anno e qualche chilo fa...


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh, i gusti sono gusti. Da bambina mi metteva una tristezza infinita, preferivo Lucio Dalla (un altro che ha fatto il suo tempo e farebbe bene a dedicarsi solo al vinello, ormai).
> E comunque dai, Baglioni ora è ridicolo. Se gli viene un colpo di tosse spara via il naso.


io ho avuto un amore sconfinato per lucio..l'ho conosciuto e me lo volevo sposare....
ora ha anche i capelli....che tamponana


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esagerataaaaaaaaa
> 
> allora michael jackson che fa??


ma lui non esce dalla asettica baretta di vetro per nessuna ragione al mondo. E poi non facciamo paragoni. Micheal Jackson è morto parecchio tempo fa, ma non gliel'hanno detto.


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esagerataaaaaaaaa
> 
> allora michael jackson che fa??


 
E' stato processato il pedofilo schifoso.
Baglioni è inerme 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Non può essere responsabile della sua controfigura


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io ho avuto un amore sconfinato per lucio..l'ho conosciuto e me lo volevo sposare....
> ora ha anche i capelli....che tamponana




qualche anno fa sono andata a un suo concerto, quando l'ho visto presentarsi sul palco con tutta quella roba in testa ho pensato per una buona mezz'ora che fosse un berretto.
Ma ha fatto il trapianto o è un parruccone?


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io ho avuto un amore sconfinato per lucio..l'ho conosciuto e me lo volevo sposare....
> ora ha anche i capelli....che tamponana


Che schifo d'uomo!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' stato processato il pedofilo schifoso.
> Baglioni è inerme
> 
> 
> ...


senti un po'...non é che ti é rimasta nel gozzo qualche vongoletta??


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualche anno fa sono andata a un suo concerto, quando l'ho visto presentarsi sul palco con tutta quella roba in testa ho pensato per una buona mezz'ora che fosse un berretto.
> Ma ha fatto il trapianto o è un parruccone?[/size]


 
E' un nido per i passeri.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Che schifo d'uomo!!!!


ma sei fuori??
stiamo parlando di artisti o di fighetti modelli??
dalla é uno dei cantatuori e degli artisti più eclettici e brillanti che ci siano in italia..


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io ho avuto un amore sconfinato per lucio..l'ho conosciuto e me lo volevo sposare....
> ora ha anche i capelli....che tamponana



Chi l'ha avvicinato dice che è sporco e puzza...


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti un po'...non é che ti é rimasta nel gozzo qualche vongoletta??


 
Mi è bastato aprire la busta paga..mi hanno tassato al 50 per cento.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi è bastato aprire la busta paga..mi hanno tassato al 50 per cento.


obbè..allora picchia pure duro!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> guarda pelo o senza pelo io... qualche anno e qualche chilo fa...





















   no no, ho paura degli orsi e sono troppo grande per giocare con i (piero) peluches. Riconosco però che aveva sinuosità e sensualità quasi impareggiabili.


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei fuori??
> stiamo parlando di artisti o di fighetti modelli??
> dalla é uno dei cantatuori e degli artisti più eclettici e brillanti che ci siano in italia..


Una volta senza dubbio. adesso oltre al nido che gli è caduto in testa ci vedo poco...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo, non faccio paragoni musicalmente. Ci mancherebbe... Però c'è la voglia di andare avanti, comunque. Da noi chi è rimasto? Vasco? Mah...


No... Vasco per me e' morto con Bollicine


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no no, ho paura degli orsi e sono troppo grande per giocare con i (piero) peluches. Riconosco però che aveva sinuosità e *sensualità* quasi impareggiabili.


Magnetismo animale. Vero.


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualche anno fa sono andata a un suo concerto, quando l'ho visto presentarsi sul palco con tutta quella roba in testa ho pensato per una buona mezz'ora che fosse un berretto.
> Ma ha fatto il trapianto o è un parruccone?[/size]


a me mi ha invitata dopo un concerto con lui e ron alla bottega dei vini di puglia....è stata un'esperienza mistica
mi ha relagato il biglietto in poltrona prima fila al teatro piccolo...ah...se non ci fosse stato quel culattone di ron era fatta...


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No... Vasco per me e' morto con Bollicine


 


































Anche per me. Dopo Bollicine ho regalato tutto quello che avevo di lui. E adesso è inascoltabile...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei fuori??
> stiamo parlando di artisti o di fighetti modelli??
> dalla é uno dei cantatuori e degli artisti più eclettici e brillanti che ci siano in italia..


Quoto
Ma è scaduto anche lui. E la cosa mi rattrista infinitamente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me mi ha invitata dopo un concerto con lui e ron alla bottega dei vini di puglia....è stata un'esperienza mistica
> mi ha relagato il biglietto in poltrona prima fila al teatro piccolo...ah...se non ci fosse stato quel culattone di ron era fatta...



























































 sicura? credo che preferisca ron


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sicura? credo che preferisca ron


non senti anche tu uno strano odore?


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No... Vasco per me e' morto con Bollicine


Mah....certo a vederlo adesso...non è credibile. Però è stato un grande.
Come la Nannini, che invece regge benissimo.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anche per me. Dopo Bollicine ho regalato tutto quello che avevo di lui. E adesso è inascoltabile...



Cosa succede in citta' era fantastica 

	
	
		
		
	


	





_Quando c'ho il mal di stomaco...ce l'ho io mica te...o no?_


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

vasco adesso sembra la reclame di un centro anni azzurri.
tristissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah....certo a vederlo adesso...non è credibile. Però è stato un grande.
> Come la Nannini, che invece regge benissimo.


quando lo dico io di lucio scassi il torrone...iris io ti capisco ma abbi pazienza...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non senti anche tu uno strano odore?



No... credo ti faccia culo-naso

(ma poi sarà mica colpa mia se è buho?)


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah....certo a vederlo adesso...non è credibile. Però è stato un grande.
> Come la Nannini, che invece regge benissimo.


La Nannini ha proprio delle belle canzoni... 

Comunque Battiato non caga nessuno


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vasco adesso sembra la reclame di un centro anni azzurri.
> tristissimo


han parlato le pischelle di primo pelo...vediamo voi fra 20 anni e poi se ne riparla..

ah fanaticheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No... credo ti faccia culo-naso
> 
> (ma poi sarà mica colpa mia se è buho?)


spezziamo una lancia a favore di zero??
ha fatto delle canzoni splendide..bastava non guardarlo


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando lo dico io di lucio scassi il torrone...iris io ti capisco ma abbi pazienza...


Sono gusti.
Vasco è stato veramente innovativo. Fatto, strafatto, quello che vuoi.Ma irripetibile.
Ma tutti quelli che sono venuti dopo lo hanno imitato. O copiato.


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> spezziamo una lancia a favore di zero??
> ha fatto delle canzoni splendide..bastava non guardarlo




Penso la stessa cosa di Zucchero...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> spezziamo una lancia a favore di zero??
> ha fatto delle canzoni splendide..bastava non guardarlo


oggi sembra una zia imbolsita...

è disgustoso oggi quasi più quand'era giovane...


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> spezziamo una lancia a favore di zero??
> ha fatto delle canzoni splendide..bastava non guardarlo


 
Zero pure è stato inimitabile. E comunque i primi anni era uno spasso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa succede in citta' era fantastica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preferisco c'è chi dice no e l'arrangiamento live di una decina di anni fa mi ha strappato il cuore dal petto.

Gli hai dato due anni di vita in più... Cosa succede in città è successiva a bollicine.

Io comunque continuo ad amarlo, non ce la posso fare... troppi ricordi.. non ce la faccio


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oggi sembra una zia imbolsita...
> 
> è disgustoso oggi quasi più quand'era giovane...


alcune canzoni di zero sono dei capolavori , e lui ha dato una svolta notevole al modo di fare musica. ha avuto due palle così anche se a guardarlo faceva cagare


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Penso la stessa cosa di Zucchero...


 
Zucchero ha copiato Vasco. E gli ha rubato i testi dekle canzoni. A lui  e a Piero Ciampi.
Vasco conosce la musica ed il rock. Zucchero conosce i politici.


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> alcune canzoni di zero sono dei capolavori , e lui ha dato una svolta notevole al modo di fare musica. ha avuto due palle così anche se a guardarlo faceva cagare


Verissimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vasco adesso sembra la reclame di un centro anni azzurri.
> tristissimo


Oh ma tutti invecchiano eh, non è che lui ha fatto un patto col diavolo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

*carissime*

mi piace questo pacato ed equilibrato modo di confontarsi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Comunque ad iris ci puzza la  fiatina...


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi piace questo pacato ed equilibrato modo di confontarsi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Stronza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> spezziamo una lancia a favore di zero??
> ha fatto delle canzoni splendide..bastava non guardarlo


Zero mi piace parecchio. (certo mai quanto anzianotti... )


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Stronza


ma dai...vuoi una  mentina piuttosto??


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

Baglioni è figo.


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Baglioni è figo.


Scusa eh, e non ti incazzare... Ma come fanno a piacerti SIA Baglioni che Pelù? E' impossibile. E non parlo musicalmente (pure, ma non credo che il riferimento sia quello).


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

ora vi posto D'Alessio e l'amica sua.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




1   2  3

Sto aspettando le scuse di Asu..o attacco col Gigi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Zucchero ha copiato Vasco. E gli ha rubato i testi dekle canzoni. A lui  e a Piero Ciampi.
> Vasco conosce la musica ed il rock. Zucchero conosce i politici.



Zucchero mi piaceva un botto. Ora non so, che ci sia o no non accuso la differenza. Però non mi sembra abbia copiato da Vasco, onestamente.


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa eh, e non ti incazzare... Ma come fanno a piacerti SIA Baglioni che Pelù? E' impossibile. E non parlo musicalmente (pure, ma non credo che il riferimento sia quello).


Le piace la decadenza. Si vede che è una ragazza di cuore


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Zucchero mi piaceva un botto. Ora non so, che ci sia o no non accuso la differenza. Però non mi sembra abbia copiato da Vasco, onestamente.


 
Si, si...ne ho le prove.


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Zucchero ha copiato Vasco. E gli ha rubato i testi dekle canzoni. A lui e a Piero Ciampi.
> Vasco conosce la musica ed il rock. Zucchero conosce i politici.


ma che corbezzolate dici?
zuccherò sarà antipatico come la merda ma è un genio


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Zero mi piace parecchio. (certo mai quanto anzianotti... )


avete fatto caso che tutti invecchiano e io no?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che corbezzolate dici?
> zuccherò sarà antipatico come la merda ma è un genio



Guarda che è provato che scopiazza a destra e a manca!!!!


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma che corbezzolate dici?
> zuccherò sarà antipatico come la merda ma è un genio


 
Noooooooo!!!!
Ha copiato tutto dagli amici di Vasco morti per overdose....
Io Vasco lo conoscevo da quando avevo dieci anni, e a Roma si sentiva solo su Radio Radicale. Ve lo assicuro.


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Noooooooo!!!!
> Ha copiato tutto dagli amici di Vasco morti per overdose....
> Io Vasco lo conoscevo da quando avevo dieci anni, e a Roma si sentiva solo su Radio Radicale. Ve lo assicuro.


corre voce che ti puzzi l'alito....ma forse son solo voci..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> avete fatto caso che tutti invecchiano e io no?


Tu sei sull'orlo della decadenza.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa eh, e non ti incazzare... Ma come fanno a piacerti SIA Baglioni che Pelù? E' impossibile. E non parlo musicalmente (pure, ma non credo che il riferimento sia quello).


Non so, sono due uomini affascinanti, in modo diverso, ma affascinanti.


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> corre voce che ti puzzi l'alito....ma forse son solo voci..


 
No. E' la tua che ti risale su.


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so, sono due uomini affascinanti, in modo diverso, ma affascinanti.


Anche le piramidi hanno il loro fascino


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

e di quello sgnaccherone di albano?? non diciamo niente???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Guarda che è provato che scopiazza a destra e a manca!!!!


Vero. E' il plagio da vasco, che mi sfugge


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e di quello sgnaccherone di albano?? non diciamo niente???


Vi lascio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e di quello sgnaccherone di albano?? non diciamo niente???


Bhè se non parliamo di Murolo, mi cancello immediatamente dal forum


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

Spenderei due parole su Vecchioni (che io adoro)!


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Vero. E' il plagio da vasco, che mi sfugge


 
Parecchi versi di canzoni. Soprattutto nel CD in cui cantya con Pavarotti. Mi sfugge perchè l'ho buttato


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so, sono due uomini affascinanti, in modo diverso, ma affascinanti.


pelù è affascinante come una supposta appuntita quando hai le emorroidi..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Comunque ragazze... non c'è Vasco... né Dalla, Battisti, De Andrè, Baglioni... il vero grande... è lui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP-C26fehcc


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

questo odore sta diventanto insopportabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> questo odore sta diventanto insopportabile



noiosa.

preferisci questa?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbvSJfgU56k&feature=related


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Comunque ragazze... non c'è Vasco... né Dalla, Battisti, De Andrè, Baglioni... il vero grande... è lui
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP-C26fehcc


----------



## Sterminator (24 Giugno 2008)

se nun me citate (ma bene) Guccini, ve levo er saluto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Spenderei due parole su Vecchioni (che io adoro)!


Per un attimo ho associato Vecchioni a Venditti, e stavo per ribaltarmi dalla sedia.


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so, sono due uomini affascinanti, in modo diverso, ma affascinanti.


Ma rappresentano due universi completamente diversi... mah...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>


Piace anche a te eh? Io ho il poster in camera


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Piace anche a te eh? Io ho il poster in camera


Sti cavoli!
Me lo farei (peccato che è gay)


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sti cavoli!
> Me lo farei (peccato che è gay)


Pure lui?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Facciamo il gioco al contrario. Chi NON ti piace?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sti cavoli!
> Me lo farei *(peccato che è gay)*


Già, una delle più grandi delusioni della mia vita. Un sogno andato in frantumi, come scoprire che babbo  natale non esiste.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure lui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MK, sto scherzando..... ufff.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure lui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MK... fai la brava... hai visto Malgioglio? E' ovvio che si scherza




(vero Giusy, che stai scherzando? non farmi preoccupare)


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> MK, sto scherzando..... ufff.....


Mah... giura!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah... giura!!!!


Ma secondo te, può essere mai che mi faccio Margy?????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, può essere mai che mi faccio Margy?????













































   io mi sentirei offesa


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, può essere mai che mi faccio Margy?????


L'amore non ha confini...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2008)

Strano come parlando di musica si mischi un po' tutto (la musica, le parole, il look, le preferenze sessuali...) e si pecchi di ...snobismo.

E' musica leggera santo cielo!
Ognuno ascolta quel di cui sente il bisogno.
A me non piace Gigi D'Alessio e Albano mi causa il dito a scatto (scatta sul telecomando per cambiare canale), ma altrettanto mi è sempre accaduto per Pelù, ma capisco che ci sia chi li apprezzi e non è neppure detto per incompetenza musicale.

Ormai più di 10 anni fa ricordo una discussione al ristorante tra una e sua suocera sui vincitori di Sanremo Baldi e Alotta.La signora anziana avrebbe dovuto sentirsi una deficiente perché le era sembrata una bella canzone (tra l'altro è stata poi tradotta in tutto il mondo...), mi è sembrato oltre che maleducato un atteggiamento di uno snobismo intollerabile, un volersi sentire parte di un ristretto gruppo di intellettuali che "capisce".
Mi sono trattenuta dal provocare sostenendo la Carrà (inascoltabile) per non aggravare il clima pesante che si era creato.

Mi sembrano atteggiamenti da ...tifosi.


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> un atteggiamento di uno snobismo intollerabile, un volersi sentire parte di un ristretto gruppo di intellettuali che "capisce".
> .


 
P/R le passioni sono passioni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> P/R le passioni sono passioni...


Va benissimo la passione ...quel che mi infastidisce è il denigrare "l'avversario" e di conseguenza chi lo ascolta.


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va benissimo la passione ...quel che mi infastidisce è il denigrare "l'avversario" e di conseguenza chi lo ascolta.


non trovi che sia strano che non si sia offeso nessuno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non trovi che sia strano che non si sia offeso nessuno?


Perché non c'era nessuno che ascoltava Gigi D'Alessio...

Non era la mia un'osservazione censoria, ma una riflessione su un atteggiamento diffuso.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non c'era nessuno che ascoltava Gigi D'Alessio...
> 
> Non era la mia un'osservazione censoria, ma una riflessione su un atteggiamento diffuso.


mi tocca quotarti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io manderei un cartellino rosso a quelle che han parlato male di baglioni e di dalla


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va benissimo la passione ...quel che mi infastidisce è il denigrare "l'avversario" e di conseguenza chi lo ascolta.


 
Guarda io sono particolarmente fissata sulla musica... Non è solo questione di musica ma di appartenenza.


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non c'era nessuno che ascoltava Gigi D'Alessio...
> 
> Non era la mia un'osservazione censoria, ma una riflessione su un atteggiamento diffuso.


a me piace zero, altri lo trovano disgustoso.
dov'è il problema? sai che davvero non capisco?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda io sono particolarmente fissata sulla musica... *Non è solo questione di musica ma di appartenenza*.


admin, non esiste proprio l'emoticon con l'orchite??


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> admin, non esiste proprio l'emoticon con l'orchite??


Guarda che mio marito mi ha conquistata con un cd di Tom Waits... peccato fosse di un amico e non suo... Però me lo ha detto dopo (dopo anni)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi tocca quotarti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buffona e le cattiverie dette di Vasco, dove le mettiamo?

Comunque io non mi sono offesa, è questione di gusti. Lo amo e lo amerò per tutta la vita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> admin, non esiste proprio l'emoticon con l'orchite??


tipo questa?

http://www.ferracuti.it/images/maol/nuts.jpg


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Buffona e le cattiverie dette di Vasco, dove le mettiamo?
> 
> Comunque io non mi sono offesa, è questione di gusti. Lo amo e lo amerò per tutta la vita.


buffona a chi?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma se io amo vasco.
Ridammi gli orecchini di mia madre e ..ritieniti ..libera


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> buffona a chi??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhh ma mica ho detto che le hai mosse tu le accuse a Vasco. Lo so che lo ami, e questo fa sì che io ti ami ancora di più.

E gli orecchini ormai sono miei














 p.s. il "Buffona" era per il cartellino rosso per difendere baglioni


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ahhhh ma mica ho detto che le hai mosse tu le accuse a Vasco. Lo so che lo ami, e questo fa sì che io ti ami ancora di più.
> 
> E gli orecchini ormai sono miei


scostumata...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scostumata...


Imparo alla svelta


----------



## Sterminator (24 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Strano come parlando di musica si mischi un po' tutto (la musica, le parole, il look, le preferenze sessuali...) e si pecchi di ...snobismo.
> 
> E' musica leggera santo cielo!
> Ognuno ascolta quel di cui sente il bisogno.
> ...


beh in questo caso, sarebbe da fare la tara al carico magari solo polemico, che i 2 ruoli si portano appresso.

Pero' generalizzando, la canzone rispecchia anche culturalmente i suoi seguaci....le canzoni camorriste alla Mario Merola&C vendono molto nel sottobosco, mica tra i laureati ad Harvard...

almeno...

e gli Inti Illimani mica ce la menavano sulle magliette fini come quel disperato de Ballons...



















Ps: a me l'altra sera, Blob ha fatto fare un tuffo indietro...aveva in sottofondo Claudio Lolli con Ho visto degli zingari felici e mi sono risentito un po' di dischi suoi caduti nel dimenticatoio...che bella botta..


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> l*a canzone rispecchia anche culturalmente i suoi seguaci*....le canzoni camorriste alla Mario Merola&C vendono molto nel sottobosco, mica tra i laureati ad Harvard...
> 
> almeno...
> 
> ...


Esattamente. Ben tornato Stermi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> beh in questo caso, sarebbe da fare la tara al carico magari solo polemico, che i 2 ruoli si portano appresso.
> 
> Pero' generalizzando, la canzone rispecchia anche culturalmente i suoi seguaci....le canzoni camorriste alla Mario Merola&C vendono molto nel sottobosco, mica tra i laureati ad Harvard...
> 
> ...


Lolli era fantastico e gli Intillimani erano militanti ...ma gli amori e i dolori di Baglioni non credo che si possa negare che abbiano rappresentato i sentimenti anche di chi lottava per il popolo...(non di tutti, ma di tanti)


----------



## MK (24 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lolli era fantastico e gli Intillimani erano militanti ...*ma gli amori e i dolori di Baglioni non credo che si possa negare che abbiano rappresentato i sentimenti anche di chi lottava per il popolo*...(non di tutti, ma di tanti)


Not in my name...


----------



## Sterminator (24 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lolli era fantastico e gli Intillimani erano militanti ...ma gli amori e i dolori di Baglioni non credo che si possa negare che abbiano rappresentato i sentimenti anche di chi lottava per il popolo...(non di tutti, ma di tanti)


Ora a costo di passare per intellettualoide, a me sinceramente Ballons me faceva/fa ridere per la sua disperazione e piu' si dispera e piu' lo trovo ridicolo, perche' per me la canzone deve essere propositiva ed ottimista e non deve essere il colpo di grazia per chi sta gia' alla canna del gas e gli dai na' spintarella per il suicidio...

Con cio' non voglio dire che devono essere solo allegre e caciarone, perche' canzoni "tristi" ma pregnanti, anche gradisco...tipo Il pensionato di Guccini...

vabbe' so' grave...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Giugno 2008)

no ma sul serio.. io vorrei davvero sapere chi è l'illuso che pensa davvero in italia si possa parlare di fare musica e poter vendere. accontentiamoci di quello che passa il convento.
non ha proprio senso dire vasco è meglio di zucchero o baglioni è peggio di venditti.
abbiamo avuto un poeta stupendo, cioè de andrè... ma fare musica ormai non è cosa nostra.
togliendo pino daniele resta il vuoto assoluto, musicalmente parlando.
la canzone italiana è. vasco rossi -stupendo sempre. riesce a cantare anche quando è senza voce. cantare!
giuliano dei negramaro, perché anche lui canta bene.
elisa stupenda sempre
samuele bersani che ha scritto due canzoni stupende come spaccacuore e giudizi universali. 
biagio antonacci che se non altro ci prova ancora a tirare fuori qualcosa di bello dalla musica...
i marlene kuntz e loro sanno perché...
ho dimenticato tiziano ferro... anche lui ci ha il suo bel perché.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no ma sul serio.. io vorrei davvero sapere chi è l'illuso che pensa davvero in italia si possa parlare di fare musica e poter vendere. accontentiamoci di quello che passa il convento.
> non ha proprio senso dire vasco è meglio di zucchero o baglioni è peggio di venditti.
> abbiamo avuto un poeta stupendo, cioè de andrè... ma fare musica ormai non è cosa nostra.
> togliendo pino daniele resta il vuoto assoluto, musicalmente parlando.
> ...


Anna, me dispias', ma per me, la musica A LIVELLO MONDIALE, e' solo di 10-15anni...dal 65 all'80 massimo massimo, (ma neanche)...poi fa cagare...infatti la produzione di tutti i gruppi mondiali ed italici dopo degenera da schifo... la mia discografia che ascolto di piu', appunto si ferma li'...


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Il pensionato di Guccini...
> 
> vabbe' so' grave...


NO Stermi', non sei grave anzi ... eccotelo al Nostro Guccini

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wfI5fk8zBw

Lo sento da oltre il muro che ogni suono fa passare,
l' odore quasi povero di roba da mangiare,
lo vedo nella luce che anch' io mi ricordo bene
di lampadina fioca, quella da trenta candele,
fra mobili che non hanno mai visto altri splendori,
giornali vecchi ed angoli di polvere e di odori,
fra i suoni usati e strani dei suoi riti quotidiani:
mangiare, sgomberare, poi lavare piatti e mani.

Lo sento quando torno stanco e tardi alla mattina
aprire la persiana, tirare la tendina
e mentre sto fumando ancora un'altra sigaretta,
andar piano, in pantofole, verso il giorno che lo aspetta
e poi lo incontro ancora quando viene l' ora mia,
mi dà un piacere assurdo la sua antica cortesia:
"Buon giorno, professore. Come sta la sua signora?
E i gatti? E questo tempo che non si rimette ancora..."

Mi dice cento volte fra la rete dei giardini
di una sua gatta morta, di una lite coi vicini
e mi racconta piano, col suo tono un po' sommesso,
di quando lui e Bologna eran più giovani di adesso...

Io ascolto e i miei pensieri corron dietro alla sua vita,
a tutti i volti visti dalla lampadina antica,
a quell' odore solito di polvere e di muffa,
a tutte le minestre riscaldate sulla stufa,
a quel tic-tac di sveglia che enfatizza ogni secondo,
a come da quel posto si può mai vedere il mondo,
a un' esistenza andata in tanti giorni uguali e duri,
a come anche la storia sia passata fra quei muri...

Io ascolto e non capisco e tutto attorno mi stupisce
la vita, com'è fatta e come uno la gestisce
e i mille modi e i tempi, poi le possibilità,
le scelte, i cambiamenti, il fato, le necessità
e ancora mi domando se sia stato mai felice,
se un dubbio l' ebbe mai, se solo oggi si assopisce,
se un dubbio l' abbia avuto poche volte oppure spesso,
se è stato sufficiente sopravvivere a se stesso...

Ma poi mi accorgo che probabilmente è solo un tarlo
di uno che ha tanto tempo ed anche il lusso di sprecarlo:
non posso o non so dir per niente se peggiore sia,
a conti fatti, la sua solitudine o la mia...

Diremo forse un giorno: "Ma se stava così bene..."
Avrà il marmo con l' angelo che spezza le catene
coi soldi risparmiati un po' perchè non si sa mai,
un po' per abitudine: "eh, son sempre pronti i guai" .
Vedremo visi nuovi, voci dai sorrisi spenti:
"Piacere", "E' mio", "Son lieto", "Eravate suoi parenti?"
E a poco a poco andrà via dalla nostra mente piena:
soltanto un' impressione che ricorderemo appena...


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Spenderei due parole su Vecchioni (che io adoro)!


Holly anche per te un piccolo pensiero

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ebZKq4_fVow


anzi due, anche questo bellissimo pezzo

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xnslQaGKj44


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Holly anche per te un piccolo pensiero
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ebZKq4_fVow
> 
> ...



Grazie Marì, è sempre un'emozione per me ascoltare Vecchioni!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Anna, me dispias', ma per me, la musica A LIVELLO MONDIALE, e' solo di 10-15anni...dal 65 all'80 massimo massimo, (ma neanche)...poi fa cagare...infatti la produzione di tutti i gruppi mondiali ed italici dopo degenera da schifo... la mia discografia che ascolto di piu', appunto si ferma li'...


esagerato... in ogni caso in questo 3d si parlava di musica italiana e non mondiale...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *esagerato*... in ogni caso in questo 3d si parlava di musica italiana e non mondiale...


esagerato?io dico di no....ho citato anche gli italici...

hai citato Pino Daniele...io gli ultimi cd li trovo insipidissimi...Ballons prima maniera e recente, per te tutto uguale?idem Venditti e tutto il resto compreso Guccini ben inteso...

I nuovi gruppi manco li cago perche' non sono altro che influenze gia' trite e ritrite, shakerate e propinate...niente di nuovo...rivoluzionario...

di rivoluzioni volemo parla' di PFM prima maniera? del Banco di mutuo soccorso etcetc

e se mi permetti di allargarmi...pensa alla rivoluzione nella musica fatta per es. da Billy Cobham,Keith Jarrett, Santana,Mac Laughlin, Stanley Clarke, Jaco Pastorius, Dire Straits, Jean Luc Ponty, Weather report,Pink, Tangerine Dream....

i novi chi so'???...ma chi li conosce...scio' pussa via...


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> esagerato?io dico di no....ho citato anche gli italici...
> 
> hai citato Pino Daniele...io gli ultimi cd li trovo insipidissimi...Ballons prima maniera e recente, per te tutto uguale?idem Venditti e tutto il resto compreso Guccini ben inteso...
> 
> ...


 

Toyoto, approvo.

PUON CIORNO BESTIE!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

a me guccini ha fatto sempre cadere i cojones... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un altro bravo era pierangelo bertoli.
Nessuno poi ha citato paolo conte che è uno dei più grandi.
è chiaro??


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> esagerato?io dico di no....ho citato anche gli italici...
> 
> hai citato Pino Daniele...io gli ultimi cd li trovo insipidissimi...Ballons prima maniera e recente, per te tutto uguale?idem Venditti e tutto il resto compreso Guccini ben inteso...
> 
> ...


senti qua l'ultimo pino daniele con i suoi compagni storici. altro che insipidissimo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 anema e core.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0NlXMWEDnw

e poi ti ho già detto che stavamo parlando solo di musica italiana.
e comunque hai dimenticato i new trolls...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdBth68lWMM


----------



## Sterminator (25 Giugno 2008)

KAZZAROLA...GLI AREA....(sto invecchiando...ahahahah)

qualcuno, gentilmente, puo' indicarmi un degno emulo del mitico Demetrio Stratos???

Il vincitore se becca un cofanetto Gold de Pelu' col pelo originalssss...

ma facitm' o' piacer'.....sti pischelli...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti qua l'ultimo pino daniele con i suoi compagni storici. altro che insipidissimo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma lo vedi che non vedi?



















riunisce Senese&C e ricrea l'atmosfera degli anni mitici...

MA DA SOLI SO' TUTTI SPOMPATI....


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> *KAZZAROLA...GLI AREA....(sto invecchiando...ahahahah)*
> 
> *qualcuno, gentilmente, puo' indicarmi un degno emulo del mitico Demetrio Stratos???*
> 
> ...


Non c'è Stermi, non c'è...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> KAZZAROLA...GLI AREA....(sto invecchiando...ahahahah)
> 
> qualcuno, gentilmente, puo' indicarmi un degno emulo del mitico Demetrio Stratos???
> 
> ...


dai su stermi.. senti cosa ti dedico per farti sentire meno nostalgia dei bei tempi andati...
preparati...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdBth68lWMM


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no ma sul serio.. io vorrei davvero sapere chi è l'illuso che pensa davvero in italia si possa parlare di fare musica e poter vendere. accontentiamoci di quello che passa il convento.
> non ha proprio senso dire vasco è meglio di zucchero o baglioni è peggio di venditti.
> abbiamo avuto un poeta stupendo, cioè de andrè... ma fare musica ormai non è cosa nostra.
> togliendo pino daniele resta il vuoto assoluto, musicalmente parlando.
> ...


 
Vera questa cosa che fare musica non è cosa nostra, mancano le basi.
E le poche produzioni indipendenti, beh...


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2008)

anche a me garba samuele bersani.
e pur vergognandomene un filino pure tiziano ferro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




certo..davanti a de andrè sbiadiscono parecchio ma son piacevoli da ascoltare


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2008)

*brugola*



brugola ha detto:


> anche a me garba samuele bersani.
> e pur vergognandomene un filino pure tiziano ferro
> 
> 
> ...


e di che ti dovresti vergognare?

si vergognasssero coloro che cantano invece di fare i pescivendoli.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dai su stermi.. senti cosa ti dedico per farti sentire meno nostalgia dei bei tempi andati...
> preparati...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdBth68lWMM


Annare' proprio i Trolls per me non erano il massimo...

a sto pezzo, chiudendo gli occhi, riesci a riconoscere il loro stile? io associo Jan Anderson ma ben ben ben prima...

che poi non e' tanto un discorso nostalgico e' che forse i mostri precedentemente hanno battuto tutto e lasciato poche strade da intraprendere per i nuovi...ecco magari sara' mancanza di spazi liberi....ma allora il genio s'inventa il nuovo..o no???


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *e di che ti dovresti vergognare?*
> 
> si vergognasssero coloro che cantano invece di fare i pescivendoli.


ho sempre disprezzato chi mi diceva che ascoltava tiziano ferro....
ero molto prevenuta ....chissà poi perchè.
invece certe canzoni son proprio belle


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> anche a me garba samuele bersani.
> e pur vergognandomene un filino pure tiziano ferro
> 
> 
> ...


e perché dovresti vergognarti?
sere nere di tiziano ferro è una delle più belle canzoni degli ultimi anni. altroché.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzK5vQWzZ_E


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2008)

certo che vorrei vedere se uno scrittore riuscisse a scrivere anche senza parole....


ci metteremmo tutti d'accordo?

mk...accetti la provocation?


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2008)

certo che vorrei vedere se uno scrittore riuscisse a scrivere anche senza parole....


ci metteremmo tutti d'accordo?

mk...accetti la provocation?


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che vorrei vedere se uno scrittore riuscisse a scrivere anche senza parole....
> 
> 
> ci metteremmo tutti d'accordo?
> ...


Spiega Micio che non è che abbia capito tanto bene... so' stordita stamattina (e emozionata che stasera c'è THE BOSS...).


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

a me piace moltissimo alex britti
a parte che suona la chitarra da Dio ma ha fatto delle canzoni gradevolissime.
pure neffa mi piace molto.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Annare' proprio i Trolls per me non erano il massimo...
> 
> a sto pezzo, chiudendo gli occhi, riesci a riconoscere il loro stile? io associo Jan Anderson ma ben ben ben prima...
> 
> che poi non e' tanto un discorso nostalgico e' che forse i mostri precedentemente hanno battuto tutto e lasciato poche strade da intraprendere per i nuovi...ecco magari sara' mancanza di spazi liberi....ma allora il genio s'inventa il nuovo..o no???


ti avevo dedicato vagabondo dei nomadi... stordito!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piace moltissimo alex britti
> a parte che suona la chitarra da Dio ma ha fatto delle canzoni gradevolissime.
> pure neffa mi piace molto.


alex britti figone...


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> alex britti figone...


confermo..figone spaziale.
dev'essere proprio una persona gradevole


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> alex britti figone...


ha fatto dei concerti senza gruppo..da solo 
l'hai mai sentito suonare la chitarra??
è fenomenale!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Spiega Micio che non è che abbia capito tanto bene... so' stordita stamattina (e emozionata che stasera c'è THE BOSS...).


Mk, promettimi di mandargli un bacio da parte mia quando canterà streets of philadelphia!


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha fatto dei concerti senza gruppo..da solo
> l'hai mai sentito suonare la chitarra??
> è fenomenale!!!!


eh.. hai presente l'attacco di 7.000 caffè?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drLW0gQ-2qY

questo è alex britti...


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mk, promettimi di mandargli un bacio da parte mia quando canterà streets of philadelphia!


Sicuro... L'altra volta il concerto era stato STREPITOSO... E' un grande. C'è gente accampata davanti allo stadio da ieri mattina.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh.. hai presente l'attacco di 7.000 caffè?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drLW0gQ-2qY
> 
> questo è alex britti...


che figo. è incredibile!!
a me piace un botto questa canzone.
Oltretutto fisicamente è un gran bel manzo!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntdUJaNxTTc


----------



## Sterminator (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti avevo dedicato vagabondo dei nomadi... stordito!


???

ao' il Juke Box suona i Trolls...e lo stordito so' io...

vabbe'...ho le spalle larghe...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ???
> 
> ao' il Juke Box suona i Trolls...e lo stordito so' io...
> 
> vabbe'...ho le spalle larghe...


hai ragione... che fusa che sono...






















spetta dai...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2WfZ-OgRNQ

ecco i nomadi


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

a me non dispiacevano neanche quelli che cantavano l'isola di wight (o come cacio si scrive..)


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che figo. è incredibile!!
> a me piace un botto questa canzone.
> Oltretutto fisicamente è un gran bel manzo!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntdUJaNxTTc


capisci perché ligabue lo odia a morte?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> capisci perché ligabue lo odia a morte?


no.
a me ligabue fa cacare


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.
> a me ligabue fa cacare


piccola cretina incompetente....non ti permettere sai????


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> piccola cretina incompetente....non ti permettere sai????


e da quando ti piace il liga??


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me non dispiacevano neanche quelli che cantavano l'isola di wight (o come cacio si scrive..)


i dik dik.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD20zBIfBXI


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> i dik dik.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD20zBIfBXI


grazie annarè.
io la trovo deliziosa


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.
> a me ligabue fa cacare


ligabue lo odia perché britti sa suonare e ha fantasia.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ligabue lo odia perché britti sa suonare e ha fantasia.


Eh l'invidia è una gran brutta cosa... Ma lo dichiara apertamente?
Comunque, parlando di uomini, preferisco Liga a Britti. 

E "Certe notti" è bellissima...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

*dice il saggio*

pensavo a come sia fondamentale la musica nelle nostre vite.
se non ci fosse sarebbe tutto di un triste..
la classica a me fa volare altissimo.
la leggera mi diverte e piace
il jazz mi fa impazzire
la latina mi fa muovere
solo il rock non mi piace.
che mondo di cacca sarebbe senza la musica


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensavo a come sia fondamentale la musica nelle nostre vite.
> se non ci fosse sarebbe tutto di un triste..
> la classica a me fa volare altissimo.
> la leggera mi diverte e piace
> ...


 
Tutta la musica. Ma senza rock non posso stare...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

vi dedico questa canzone dei negrita.
io la adoro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBKSdRj9itc

ho imparato a sognare e non smetterò...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tutta la musica. Ma senza rock non posso stare...


idem.
rock is my way of life.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vi dedico questa canzone dei negrita.
> io la adoro.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBKSdRj9itc
> ...


bella
a me piace molto rotolando verso sud


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bella
> a me piace molto rotolando verso sud


molto bella anche quella..
ho imparato a sognare mi ricorda tre uomini e una gamba ogni volta che la ascolto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   il tragitto sterrato prima della casa del suocero...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> molto bella anche quella..
> ho imparato a sognare mi ricorda tre uomini e una gamba ogni volta che la ascolto...
> 
> 
> ...


l'avrò rivisto 5 volte ma quel pezzo mi fa sempre impazzire


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'avrò rivisto 5 volte ma quel pezzo mi fa sempre impazzire


solo 5? io lo so a memoria... mi ricordo anche come si chiamava il gruppo chiamato a suonare al matrimonio di aldo. mariano e i belli dentro.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Giugno 2008)

*chiedimi se sono felice*

sempre in omaggio a aldo giovanni e giacomo.. e anche a voi..
bellissima.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwG6ykAxmLs


----------



## Old Holly (27 Giugno 2008)

Credo che ci siamo dimenticate di lui...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-1T8mCQv-w&feature=related


----------

